# Skipped Event Question



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

I have the OTA tuner set to tape COPS every Saturday at 8 pm and 8:30 pm. This week the NASCAR race is on FOX at 8 pm. The 622 has automatically set the COPS event as skipped because it recognizes that COPS is not on at 8. 

I want to record the NASCAR race on FOX via the OTA tuner. I can't seem to accomplish this. Any ideas on how to get the 622 to record the NASCAR event on the OTA tuner?

-Funk


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

thefunks67 said:


> I have the OTA tuner set to tape COPS every Saturday at 8 pm and 8:30 pm. This week the NASCAR race is on FOX at 8 pm. The 622 has automatically set the COPS event as skipped because it recognizes that COPS is not on at 8.
> 
> I want to record the NASCAR race on FOX via the OTA tuner. I can't seem to accomplish this. Any ideas on how to get the 622 to record the NASCAR event on the OTA tuner?
> 
> -Funk


Are you getting an error when you try to set this up? Are you running in Single or Dual mode?

Also, what kind of antenna are you using to pick up 5.1? The reason I ask is I'm having trouble picking up FOX with my OTA in the attic.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Tell it to record the race at 8pm on your OTA Fox channel. It should accept it. Worst case, it will show a conflict (when there really isn't one). If so, find the timer for the 8pm race, select it, then choose "Restore".


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Funk... IF cops is not on at 8pm, it woudl not show as being skipped you would not see an event timer in your COPS show. When you create an event for Nascar, what do you see as the reason for the program to be skipped. There should be a timer event for it and it should have a line through it? 

As hall suggested that is one way of doing it... The other is to raise the priority of your nascar to the #1. Also, if you hit DVR 3 times you get the schedule for the day... look at it and see if you possible can see were the conflicts are if there are any. 

Does your FOX ota have EPG guide data? Needs it to come up as an event for you to record. If you are creating a timer schedule (Weekly and all) for nascar on FOX and you are not seeing any timer events in your timer schedule at all then something is wrong if your FOX OTA EPG is showing guide information. If this is the case, give the box a reboot and see if that helps.

Another things to look at... DO you have a duplicate FOX Nascar timer set for SD or Dish HD locals. If so, try removing it and see if that takes care of the situation. Sometimes when you have multiple timers for the same thing for DIshHD, SD and OTA the 622 can get confused.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Funk... IF cops is not on at 8pm, it woudl not show as being skipped you would not see an event timer in your COPS show. ...


Ron,

If you have a *WEEKLY* timer for Cops at 8:00PM on Channel (Fox) and the Show is pre-empted by another event I am quite certain you will indeed see a message saying it skipped recording because it was not COPS.

Completely different issue if you had, say, a timer for New Episodes of COPS.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> Ron,
> 
> If you have a *WEEKLY* timer for Cops at 8:00PM on Channel (Fox) and the Show is pre-empted by another event I am quite certain you will indeed see a message saying it skipped recording because it was not COPS.
> 
> Completely different issue if yyou had, say, a timer for New Episodes of COPS.


Yes, it indicates "Incorrect Event" with the title of the program that is on during that time period. It would not indicate "Cops", but Nascar Racing. He may be able to Restore the program and edit the time and get the desired results.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

SaltiDawg said:


> Ron,
> 
> If you have a *WEEKLY* timer for Cops at 8:00PM on Channel (Fox) and the Show is pre-empted by another event I am quite certain you will indeed see a message saying it skipped recording because it was not COPS.
> 
> Completely different issue if yyou had, say, a timer for New Episodes of COPS.


Ah... Missed that it was a weekly Timer.... I always use New or All for this particular reason if possible.  Did not even catch it was set for weekly. Ignore my comments then... Misread the post.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

"Event Skipped" because it is an "Incorrect Event".

I get the EPG with my locals. I don't have a timer set for the Nascar race.

When I go to the guide and hit Select for the 8:00 skipped event I end up in my "Daily Schedule".

I fixed it by creating a manual timer.

What is strange is that the Guide still has the circle and red X indicating a skipped event even though I have now created a manual timer to record the race.

-Funk


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Ah... Missed that it was a weekly Timer.... I always use New or All for this particular reason if possible.


 When in doubt, use the defaults. That is, DVR, All or New or Once. I see NO reason to specify Weekly, Daily, or Mon-Fri.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hall said:


> When in doubt, use the defaults. That is, DVR, All or New or Once. I see NO reason to specify Weekly, Daily, or Mon-Fri.


I haven't had good luck with "new". Seems the guide flags some repeats as new.

-Funk


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

thefunks67 said:


> I haven't had good luck with "new". Seems the guide flags some repeats as new.
> 
> -Funk


That is by design:
If the guide doesn't provide enough info to determine if a show is new or a repeat, the dvr is programed to consider it new.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Hall said:


> When in doubt, use the defaults. That is, DVR, All or New or Once. I see NO reason to specify Weekly, Daily, or Mon-Fri.


Well, some of us (apparently including Dish) *do* see the need.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Hall said:



> When in doubt, use the defaults. That is, DVR, All or New or Once. I see NO reason to specify Weekly, Daily, or Mon-Fri.


True; except if one wants to record a program Weekly, Daily or Mon-Fri.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

thefunks67 said:


> I have the OTA tuner set to tape COPS every Saturday at 8 pm and 8:30 pm. This week the NASCAR race is on FOX at 8 pm. The 622 has automatically set the COPS event as skipped because it recognizes that COPS is not on at 8.
> 
> I want to record the NASCAR race on FOX via the OTA tuner. I can't seem to accomplish this. Any ideas on how to get the 622 to record the NASCAR event on the OTA tuner?
> 
> -Funk


Were you able to record the race OTA? I recorded it on 5.0 and it was so streaky and pixilated it was pretty unwatchable. I just wondered if it was Dish or FOX that was messed up.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> Well, some of us (apparently including Dish) *do* see the need.


 And thefunks can tell you how well it works....


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Hall said:


> And thefunks can tell you how well it works....


I guess you still don't get it. :lol:

It worked perfectly. Cops was preempted and it did not plan to record anything. Many of us use the timers that you don't think are of value to record the shows we wish - and have no problem. Of course, understanding how the timers work is nicety.

Now, new subject. How do set a timer for a given event at a time and date that already has a weekly timer vying for that time slot?


----------



## gary s (Jun 30, 2003)

I usually just delete the existing timer and then set up the new one. 

You just have to remember to set up the one you deleted at a later time.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

He still had to create a manual timer for the race and even then, the guide was indicating to him that it was NOT going to record it:

_"...the Guide still has the circle and red X indicating a skipped event even though I have now created a manual timer to record the race."
_
Is he referring to COPS being skipped or the race being skipped (because of a conflict) ?? We don't know....


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I am going to have to great a weekly timer to even see what one looks like and to see if there is a bug here given I have like zero knowledge with weekly timers. Sounds like NBR is till used in some extent to determine if the timer should fire, looks like it handled that case correctly. However, if there weekly timer event was not going to fire then you should have been able to create a timer and it should be ok...

Might be a bug here.. might be a works as designed... Saltidawg... You seem to have some experience with weeklys. You think there is a bug here with this use case?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I went and played with daily timers tonight... Hmmm Ok I know see what the guy was saying. There is a timer with an incorrect event in the timer slot he was trying to create a timer for. 

The circle with the X in it Funks I am sure is the incorrect Event that still exited for the cops show. Looks like when you create a daily or weekly event and a show is not the same show that slot is marked as incorrect event as some has indicated. This then makes it hard to create a timer for that slot because the slot is already marked as incorrect. 

Looks like the way to address this is with a manual timer or to delete the timer that is creating the incorrect show and recreate a new timer. Either way will work but the 2nd method requires remember to re-create your first timer. 

Interesting use case... Not sure how to handle this one except have a way to ignore in addition to skipping the program.

After I look at this one... Given the type of timer used here I would not consider it a bug but think it could be more gracefully handled by adding an ignore feature to timer events.. (Possibly). Well my take.. Learn something new everyday and that is what is cool about this forum.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> ...
> 
> Looks like the way to address this is with a manual timer or to delete the timer that is creating the incorrect show and recreate a new timer. Either way will work but the 2nd method requires remember to re-create your first timer.
> 
> ...


Ron,

Can you not create the new one-time timer and change it to a higher priority than the COPS timer?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well it playing with it last night in my little test ... The problem is the time slot in the EPG is showing the skipped Timer event so when you press select it brings up the Daily timer (not the screen to create a timer event) 

I did not try pressing record.. Perhaps that would allow you to create a timer event for that slot. I always press select from the EPG so I am not sure what pressing record does. 

In theory, what you say SaltiDawg should work, but I did not see a way at getting to the timer create screen through the EPG for the time slot that is marked as a incorrect event slot.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Sounds like a weekly timer event is part-stupid.... It isn't a timer for "COPS" so much as it's a timer for Saturday at 8pm on ch ??. It's only part-stupid because it realizes that the program on at that time isn't "COPS", hence the "Incorrect event" tag. The stupid part is that it seems to lock that time slot.

If a regular timer, instead of a "Weekly" one were used, it would do nothing. That time slot would be open and the timer for the race would have set with no conflicts.

Is this a bug ?? Maybe... This falls under "how many scenarios can Dish test for ?".


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Hall said:


> Sounds like a weekly timer event is part-stupid.... It isn't a timer for "COPS" so much as it's a timer for Saturday at 8pm on ch ??. It's only part-stupid because it realizes that the program on at that time isn't "COPS", hence the "Incorrect event" tag. The stupid part is that it seems to lock that time slot. ...


It's not the timer that is "stupid." :lol:

Due to the very nature of the long run for the Program Cops, the years are somtime unknown and reflect in the Guide as such. I you set a timer for "New" episodes on Fox you will get the actual new episodes and various othjer ones as well. If you set up the weekly timers, as many of us do, you only get the new episodes.

As an example of the usefulness of a M-F timer, take a show like This Old House. Like Cops, there are many, many episodes running around. Say you find that there is an old project that is going to be run over the next few weeks on Cahnnel X at 7:00 PM, are you ready, Monday thru Friday. Works like a champ.

Not bad for "part-stupid", eh?


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

TulsaOK said:


> Were you able to record the race OTA? I recorded it on 5.0 and it was so streaky and pixilated it was pretty unwatchable. I just wondered if it was Dish or FOX that was messed up.


Yes. It was pixilated and streaky OTA.

Ron, you are on the right track. I also tried the record button but no luck.

Hall, I have COPS setup on a weekly timer and COPS was skipped due to Incorrect Event which is the expected behavior.

-Funk


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> I did not try pressing record.. Perhaps that would allow you to create a timer event for that slot. I always press select from the EPG so I am not sure what pressing record does.


 In my experience, the SELECT button and RECORD button, _for future programs_, does the same function.

I only use the RECORD button when I'm already watching a show and decide to record it after it's started.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I can see the use for these type of timers, but there definitely is trade off to be made. I for noe would not use them when recording a new season of Hereos since I would expect changes in the schedule at the show could be moved to another time slot and I would want my timer to capture that change. 

Definitely see the use in case where you have a syndicated show and you want to have a set of them to view at any given time but you only want to record the one time slot. That would also save on Timer event count also in the case where you are recording a syndicated show that is shown a lot. I usually handle this by doing an all episode and limit the recorded shows to 4 or 5. 

The NBR tie in is also a nice feature so that if it does get pre-empted you wont get an unwanted program recorded. The downside is what the OP ran into but my guess is that does not happen a lot.


----------



## scaesare (Oct 13, 2005)

Hall said:


> When in doubt, use the defaults. That is, DVR, All or New or Once. I see NO reason to specify Weekly, Daily, or Mon-Fri.


Execpt I don't want *ALL* the episode repeats, I do want the non-*NEW* episode that plays on Sunday at 8pm, and I want the episode each week, not *ONCE*.

Hence I too am confused about why if I set up a weekly timer from 8-9pm that the 622 arbitrarily decides my event is incorrect?


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

You're not very familiar with your DVR.... You can tell it to record *ALL* episodes and if episode # 96 is on at 3pm and again at 7pm, it will only record the first one and *skip* the 2nd one.

Of course, if you watch the 3pm episode and delete it before 7pm, I'll bet it records it again. When it skips an episode, it's NOT a permanent skip.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah.. *All* can be really confusing. All does means both new and not new but it does handle duplicates so you don't get multiple duplicate in most cases.

Actually in Halls example it will skip the 7pm episode. It uses the history to determine a duplicate so deleting the show between 3 and 7pm should not have any effect.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> ...I for noe would not use them when recording a new season of Hereos since I would expect changes in the schedule at the show could be moved to another time slot and I would want my timer to capture that change.
> 
> Definitely see the use in case where you have a syndicated show ... I usually handle this by doing an all episode and limit the recorded shows to 4 or 5.
> ...


Ron,

Agree completely with the first thought. Disagree with the second.

Cops is an excellent example. If you opt for ALL Episodes, your hard drive will fill up mighty fast! If the *ONLY* new episodes on Fox are on every Saturday night, this is a classic use of a weekly timer. And you don't have to sort though oodles of episodes looking for the one or two new ones while manually deleting all of the others. If you do select NEW you certainly should catch the Saturday episodes, but you frequently will get many or at least some of the older episodes.

I can see people that use these M-F, Daily, and Weekly timers not seeing the value of them, but when people weigh in and say they work great for them, I don't see people calling the timers "half-stupid."


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

SaltiDawg... I see where you are coming from.. The use case I was talking about was where you just want say a half dozen or so Pokemon episodes available for your kid to watch. That is why I went All episodes and limit the number on my drive to 6. My use case example was definitely a situation where there is no new and old mix. All old shows.

In the case where you have a mix of both old and new runs of a show and you know your new shows are only happening on Saturday at 8pm and you can't rely on the episode id, it seems a weekly timer would be an excellent use. 

If I felt the the 622 could figure out new from old for a particular show, I would use the New timer because of the added benefit of the catching the show if it gets moved. 

Well like I said, well I don't personally use them for my needs I definitely see the use cases where people could and perhaps there are some situations where these timers would do a better job with my current set of timers. It is nice to have a number of different timer types for sure so that as many use cases can be covered to maximize the productivity of the box for all the different use case scenarios.

Excellent discussion here on this topic. I added to the user tips section.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> ... It is nice to have a number of different timer types for sure so that as many use cases can be covered to maximize the productivity of the box for all the different use case scenarios.
> 
> Excellent discussion here on this topic. I added to the user tips section.


Excellent summary of the situation.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Actually in Halls example it will skip the 7pm episode. It uses the history to determine a duplicate so deleting the show between 3 and 7pm should not have any effect.


 How long does it "remember" that you'd already recorded something ??


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Not sure.. Rob indicated 10 to 14 days based on another post I read early today. I would think it would be at least as far back as your DVR schedule history goes.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

People have requested the ability to remember "forever" what's been recorded, which I think is far-fetched... Someone who missed a number of seasons of a TV show wants to say record "ALL" so they can eventually catch every episode. Of course they want it to skip an episode they've already seen, be it yesterday or a month ago. I just don't see that happening.

I never suspected that the 622 queried it's "history" and still aren't sure it does. I figured once it's deleted, it's no longer a duplicate event.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> Well I can see the use for these type of timers, but there definitely is trade off to be made. I for noe would not use them when recording a new season of Hereos since I would expect changes in the schedule at the show could be moved to another time slot and I would want my timer to capture that change.


I can see where this would be an issue and I have had it happen to me. But I usually catch a program schedule change by viewing the schedule a couple of days in advance and if I see an upcoming skipped event I adjust the timer.

The only time I would miss a schedule change is if I were on vacation or not viewing the upcoming schedule a few days out.

I find it interesting how we all use the 622 in different ways to record programming.

-Funk


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Hall said:


> Sounds like a weekly timer event is part-stupid.... It isn't a timer for "COPS" so much as it's a timer for Saturday at 8pm on ch ??.


It IS a timer for COPS to be recorded weekly. I have a weekly timer set up for 'The Office' and it takes care of episodes regardless of their length. I don't have to be concerned if the program is 30 minutes or an hour or something in between; the 622 takes care of all of that. That's a pretty good use of a weekly timer don't you think?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Tulsa,

Still trying to make sure I understand.. Weekly timer will extend the time? What happens if the program shifts by an hour. I would assume a weekly timer would not handle either of these conditions but then again never read the manual on it and perhaps it is time to dust it off and take read.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Weekly timer will extend the time? What happens if the program shifts by an hour.


 I'm positive it will NOT. It wants to record COPS, at 8pm, on Saturday. As discovered at this point, it's smart enough to not record a different show if it's in that time slot but if it got bumped to 9pm on Saturday, it's not going to record it. If a normal timer was used and for some reason COPS got shifted to Friday, a normal timer would catch it and record it. A weekly timer wouldn't.... Do I have to *check* my timers to see if things like that occurred ?? Nope.

People like their weekly timers, I'll give them that.... The fact that it's not the default record option says something about how Dish intends things to work too.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Hall said:


> I'm positive it will NOT. ...
> 
> People like their weekly timers, I'll give them that.... The fact that it's not the default record option says something about how Dish intends things to work too.


Incredible. The weekly option will indeed extend to include a *guide scheduled* over run, for example. Say the 8:00 PM half-hour Cops show is scheduled to run an hour... the entire hour will be recorded. Of course if the new Cops is moved to a different time slot it will be missed. Doh. (Also an earlier start will be recorded as long as the episode includes 8:00pm time slot.)

A couple of us have explained the usefulness of weekly and M-F timers TO US. You continue to criticize something you don't understand. The default timer is *ALL* episodes. Do you think that says anything about how Dish "intends things to work" with respect to "New" timers.

Bottom line, you set up your "New" Timer for Cops and every week delete any episodes erroneously recorded... I'll set a "Weekly" timer and run the risk of missing an episode. (Of course that will not actually happen, as I review the scheduled recordings every few days, as I'm sure you also do, and would spot that. )


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Definitely two use cases there SaltiDawg. Good Bottom line summation and how you use the frequency timers. Interesting. I was not aware that the weekly/Daily/M-F timers time extended, but like I said never really used them. Also cool that they will do a minimum time shift (Best effort to catch your show).


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Went to the manual.. UGH!!!!! Feel dirty, but one will be amazed at what one finds in the manual. Page 70 of the 622 manual,



> Weekly, Daily, and Monday-Friday timers move only if the program is within one hour
> earlier or four hours later than the original time the timer was set up. These timers will
> adjust their length if their program's time block is extended.


So based on the manual the timer will move both forward and backward and extend. Cool for sure..


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Tulsa,
> 
> Still trying to make sure I understand.. Weekly timer will extend the time? What happens if the program shifts by an hour. I would assume a weekly timer would not handle either of these conditions but then again never read the manual on it and perhaps it is time to dust it off and take read.


Weekly timer will extend the time. However, if that program gets moved out of that time slot, it will not catch it. I should probably review how I'm doing some of my timers. I came from a 50x box some habits die hard. I use New Episodes quite a bit but haven't wanted to use All because it sets up so many timers and I don't want All episodes on every channel to be recorded.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

All does not record All episodes on every channel. Just all episodes on the channel you select. DishPass is what you use if you want to record all episodes on all channels. Same thing with New. New only works on a channel basis. Also remember with Dish Pass, there is the new feature where you can select HD Priority, HD Only or SD Only.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Hall said:


> If a normal timer was used ...


And what do you consider to be a 'normal' timer?


----------



## scaesare (Oct 13, 2005)

Hall said:


> You're not very familiar with your DVR.... You can tell it to record *ALL* episodes and if episode # 96 is on at 3pm and again at 7pm, it will only record the first one and *skip* the 2nd one.
> 
> Of course, if you watch the 3pm episode and delete it before 7pm, I'll bet it records it again. When it skips an episode, it's NOT a permanent skip.


"Bet"??!?! Just how "familiar" are you with your DVR? 

I'm certainly welcome to learn something new, but I've previously seen the behavior you describe. And when a show may be repeated multiple times during the week, you keep getting it back after deleting the first showing.

If recent versions have changed this behavior, feel free to chime in, rather than insinuating I'm an idiot, whatsay?

In any case, I want my weekly timer to not second guess me.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

scaesare said:


> I'm certainly welcome to learn something new, but I've previously seen the behavior you describe. And when a show may be repeated multiple times during the week, you keep getting it back after deleting the first showing.
> 
> In any case, I want my weekly timer to not second guess me.


If you are deleting a show and on the same day it re-records it using ALL, then this would point to that this particular show does not have the necessary guide information to determine if it is the same show or not. From my understanding, Each show has some meta data associated with it. IF this meta data is not provided for show, the 622 does the safe thing and records the show for both New and All type of timers. I would also expect it to do the same thing with Frequency based timers like weekly.

Garbage in.. Garbage out.

_ Moderators Note: Not directed to you scaesare but some posts in this thread have gotten a bit personal.. So lets try and keep things civil and not get personally when discussing these issues. It distract and takes away from the value of this thread and personally I see some good value in this thread. _


----------

